# pink fantailed kissing gourami.



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

A friend of mine told me that once had Pink Fantailed Kissing Gourami. I have never heard of such a fish before and can find no references to them.
Can any one help me please? Does fish really exist?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

There are two mutated colour strains of the Kissing Gourami (_Helostoma temminckii_): green and pink. The pink coloration isn't really a bright pink, but rather a very pale pink-ish hue. The 'term' fantail will also refer to fish that have been selectively bred to produce long-finnage.

Avoid buying any fish that have bright fluorescent colours or guady coloration taking the shape of vertical/horizontal bars, symbols, words or numbers. These fish are the victims of a cruel practice called 'dying', where a hypodermic needle is used to inject the epidermis of the skin with a brightly coloured, permanent synthetic dye.


----------

